# Mon CD Bootable créé avec Toast 5 Titanium ne marche pas!



## Antoine113 (19 Mai 2002)

J'ai créé un CD Bootable avec toast.
J'ai:
-Copié un dossier système complet
-Rajouté mes extensions et préférences Norton
-Quelques Applications
-J'ai mis le tout dans un dossier
-Ce dossier je l'ai converti en une image disque
-Dans la rubrique Tiitanium de Toast, j'ai choisi voulume mac.
-J'ai sélectionné l'option "Démarrable"
-Je clique sur enregistrer pour graver

Et toast me dit qu'il ne sera pas démarrable car il ne contient pas de dossier système
Je grave quand meme le CD.
Il ne boote pas quand j'appuie sur "c"
Et dans le tableau de bord démarrage, impossible de sélectionner le système qui est sur le CD, meme si Mac OS le reconnait.
Ou est le problème?????
Merci
Antoine


----------



## Jude16 (20 Mai 2002)

Peut-être que Toast ne voit pas que tu as un système valide parce qu'il s'appelle "Dossier Système" et non "System Folder"... Il y a parfois des choses qui ratent lors de la traduction...


Ou il faudrait peut-être "blesser" ton dossier système. Est-ce que le dossier porte un icône ou juste l'icône d'un dossier?


----------



## Antoine113 (20 Mai 2002)

Icone système
mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que le tableau de bord démarrage trouve mon dossier systeme sur le CD mais impossible de le sélectionner


----------



## jmoneyron (20 Mai 2002)

Bonjour,

Mais c'est bien plus simple que çà !!

Tu ouvres Toast Titanium 5...
Tu choisis Données
puis CD Mac OS ou CD MacOS et PC (Hybride)
Tu amènes dans la fenêtre de Toast par glisser/déposer ton système valide (avec la petite image des 2 têtes de macs,imbriquées sur le côté gauche) EN TENANT ENFONCEES LES DEUX TOUCHES MAJUSCULES ET CONTROLE.
Tu installes toujours par glisser/déposer tout ce que tu veux dans la limite des 600Mo de ton CD (Toast se charge de faire le total).
Tu n'as plus qu'à lancer la gravure comme d'habitude.
Ton CD sera bootable.
Je n'ai rien inventé, c'est la marche à suivre du Guide de l'utilisateur Toast 5, page 23 !!


----------



## Antoine113 (20 Mai 2002)

merci
je vais essayer
Antoine


----------



## Antoine113 (20 Mai 2002)

Parfait!!!!!
Merci


----------



## Jude16 (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jmoneyron:
*Bonjour,

Mais c'est bien plus simple que çà !!

Tu ouvres Toast Titanium 5...
Tu choisis Données
puis CD Mac OS ou CD MacOS et PC (Hybride)
Tu amènes dans la fenêtre de Toast par glisser/déposer ton système valide (avec la petite image des 2 têtes de macs,imbriquées sur le côté gauche) EN TENANT ENFONCEES LES DEUX TOUCHES MAJUSCULES ET CONTROLE.
Tu installes toujours par glisser/déposer tout ce que tu veux dans la limite des 600Mo de ton CD (Toast se charge de faire le total).
Tu n'as plus qu'à lancer la gravure comme d'habitude.
Ton CD sera bootable.
Je n'ai rien inventé, c'est la marche à suivre du Guide de l'utilisateur Toast 5, page 23 !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est bon à savoir!

Merci aussi!


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (21 Mai 2002)

Merci pour ce bon tuyau. Mais comment faire avec OS X après avoir utilisé Carbon Copy Cloner ?


----------



## jmoneyron (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Thierry GEFARD:
*Merci pour ce bon tuyau. Mais comment faire avec OS X après avoir utilisé Carbon Copy Cloner ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas ta question?que veux-tu faire exactement ?


----------



## roro (22 Mai 2002)

l'idéal est de poser cette question dans "os x".


----------

